

Layoffs at O'Reilly - soundsop
http://www.pressdemocrat.com/article/20090115/business/901150213

======
ConradHex
To the extent that the recession is to blame, I think the cause is that tech
books are largely a luxury item. So much really good information and support
is available online, and often your $60 investment gets you flawed or out-of-
date information. Plus you can't search or copy+paste from dead trees.

I love programming books, but I can do without buying them, for the most part,
without a significant impact.

